
France creates a special visa for entrepreneurs, engineers and investors - muzz
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/17/france-creates-a-special-visa-for-entrepreneurs-engineers-and-investors/
======
glandium
Not from the same source, but this was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13410510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13410510)

------
jjgreen
This could be helpful for post-Brexit British devs ...

